# Hi from Wyoming



## choburka (Feb 28, 2010)

Just wanted to check in and say HI from Casper Wyoming. I'm here to do some research for a new bow.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* choburka. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hello casper wyo!!*

Hello I'm sheridan wyo. Just checkin in and talk soon. Drop a PM if you have any questions on anything. I travel the state for archery shoots and kinda up to date on the local scene. Check wyoming state archery assn and pronghorn archery in gillette. both good scenes to check into for competitive archery and 3d shooting. Shot casper this weekend and my rest come loose on bow and I was done. Just bad luck. Catch you later.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

